# Hey guys need your help please.



## DreA6 (Dec 26, 2010)

Would these rims fit my o2 a6 3.0 ? http://hartford.craigslist.org/pts/2225612425.html thanks in advance. And when i ment fit i mean bolt rite up no probs like spacers needed and exc.


----------



## DreA6 (Dec 26, 2010)

And also the offset is 45.


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

will they fit yes, like that no, are they ugly personal opinion, I'd spend 500 on something else to be honest with you. I've found a bunch of better wheels for that price you just have to look around


----------



## DreA6 (Dec 26, 2010)

yea i ended up finding some nice black chrome 18's for less that fitted on perfect. thanks for the advice


----------

